# 2013 TCBA Catfish Tournament Schedule



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

We no longer charge a entry fee into the club. These tournaments are open to the public.

$15 Entry Fee per person per tournament with 100% payout. 

These are not team tournaments. You may fish with friends as long as everyone in the group have paid a entry.

We pay 1rst.....2nd.......and big cat pots at each tournament.

All tournaments meet and weigh in behind Buehlers store in New Philadelphia.

Tournaments are held from 6 pm to midnight.

for more info email me at [email protected]

April 13 

April 27 

May 11 

May 25 

June 8 

June 22 

July 6 

July 20 

August 3 

August 17 

August 31 

September 14 

September 28 "Catfish Classic" End of the Season Tournament 

**To be Eligible to fish in the Catfish Classic....... YOU MUST FISH IN 7 Regular Season Tournaments**


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

tournament time is coming soon anyone here interested


----------



## riverpirate2499 (Apr 10, 2012)

Do you have all of the rules posted somewhere? I would like to start fishing some of these tournements and would like to know more about them. Thanks


----------



## riverpirate2499 (Apr 10, 2012)

Anybody find out any results of the first tourney or know where I can get a full set of rules?


----------



## BanksideBandit (Jan 22, 2010)

Email the guy.


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

To bad new philly want closer or id come fish the tourneys!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## riverpirate2499 (Apr 10, 2012)

I tried emailing the guy and my email keeps bouncing back to me saying that the email account has been suspended.


----------



## riverpirate2499 (Apr 10, 2012)

Anyone planning on fishing the tourney this weekend?


----------

